# Spanish citizenship by option



## goodnight girl (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi,

I've asked a couple of questions already about myself and my daughter, but there were some details I missed out and have been wondering since.

So my daughter was born in Spain to two British passport holders. Her father still lives in Spain, but my daughter and I do not. From what I understand, she could get Spanish citizenship by naturalisation after one year living in Spain. Fair enough, although with Covid and Brexit that seems kind of impossible right now.

Her father technically has Ecuadorian citizenship too, since his mother was born there, although I'm not sure he's ever got the passport for it. He's lived in Spain for several years, so I guess he would be eligible to naturalise as Spanish based on his Ecuadorian nationality (for which you only seem to have to live there for two years?).

Hypothetically, if he did this, would my daughter be able to apply for Spanish citizenship 'by option'? I read that this applies if you are 'under parental authority of a Spaniard', so it seems like she could? Does it matter if it's the parental authority of a naturalised Spaniard or otherwise?

Thanks!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In theory yes.
It doesn't matter how the parent became or obtained Spanish citizenship, once they are Spanish their offspring have the right to citizenship by option.

My children were also born in Spain to two British nationals but since my wife obtained Spanish citizenship, the children are entitled to the same by option (which we are currently doing), even though when they were born neither of us had Spanish citizenship.


----------



## goodnight girl (Dec 14, 2019)

That's good, thanks for your reply. And if a British citizen becomes Spanish by option, do they also have to denounce their British citizenship, as naturalised ones do? Or can they keep it?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

When taking up Spanish citizenship British citizens are required to renounce but only according to Spanish law and procedures.

These are not recognised by UK so are meaningless the result being that you end up not with dual citizenship but two citizenships and two passports however in neither country would your 'other' passport be regarded as a valid document.

It's roughly analogous to the Irish situation where Irish citizens are also British citizens and entitled to passports from each.


----------



## goodnight girl (Dec 14, 2019)

Okay, so in practice, would my daughter have to live in Spain to get/retain Spanish nationality? I'm aware you can lose it, although the details are a bit confusing.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are entitled to Spanish citizenship by option, you do not have to live in or even visit Spain to get it.
But on an administrative level it might be easier.

I am not aware of any way that you can lose citizenship obtained through option, maybe through conviction of a serious crime like terrorism??


----------



## goodnight girl (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh okay, I feel better now knowing my daughter can hopefully get it, thanks!


----------



## Carlos from England (Nov 17, 2020)

Overandout said:


> In theory yes.
> It doesn't matter how the parent became or obtained Spanish citizenship, once they are Spanish their offspring have the right to citizenship by option.
> 
> My children were also born in Spain to two British nationals but since my wife obtained Spanish citizenship, the children are entitled to the same by option (which we are currently doing), even though when they were born neither of us had Spanish citizenship.





Overandout said:


> In theory yes.
> It doesn't matter how the parent became or obtained Spanish citizenship, once they are Spanish their offspring have the right to citizenship by option.
> 
> My children were also born in Spain to two British nationals but since my wife obtained Spanish citizenship, the children are entitled to the same by option (which we are currently doing), even though when they were born neither of us had Spanish citizenship.


did you do the paperwork your self or did you pay somone to fill it out?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Carlos from England said:


> did you do the paperwork your self or did you pay somone to fill it out?


My wife did it all on her own.


----------

